
IBM 5100 - mpweiher
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_5100
======
mimixco
I inherited one of these from my stepfather's business when I was a kid. They
never used it. You should have seen the size of the external 8" dual floppy
disk drive; it weighed 300 lbs!

